# Happy Birthday, "Super" Dan Anderson!!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Just noticed that it was your birthday today.  Have a great one!!! artyon: 

Harold


----------



## Sarah (Nov 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAN

Hope you are having a* FANTASTIC* day!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 18, 2004)

Happy Birth Day Dan, are you 47 now? Started going backwards at 50?


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy 71st Birthday, Super Dan Anderson!

artyon:


----------



## Bammx2 (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy B'day Mr. Anderson!

Thanx for all the info you have provided so far and look forward to new stuff in the future!
 Your earlier books helped me win the Ohio state championships......maaaaaany moons ago!
Salute!:asian::asian:


----------



## ace (Nov 19, 2004)

artyon:  Have a Drink or 2 maybe 3or4

Happy Bithday :drinkbeer  :drinkbeer Stay away from 5  :barf:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, happy Birthday .... ya old geezer!~
 :ultracool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 20, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, one and all for the recognition of the celebration of the continued existence of me, on this the most holy of holy days.  I am neither 47 or 71...I think...I could be wrong.  Oh well, thanks to one and all!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2004)

Congrats Dan.
It's not often that competition fighters like yourself reach the big 100.





Seriously, hope it was a happy one.


----------

